# ICD 10 information



## Gemini18 (May 13, 2009)

Hello All -

I came across this, if anyone is interested.

ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation and General Equivalence Mappings (Crosswalks) National Provider Conference Call 
Tuesday, May 19, 2009
1:00 PM (Americas) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
The ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation and General Equivalence Mappings (Crosswalks) National Provider Conference Call will provide the following information:
•	An overview of the ICD-10 final rule, which requires the implementation of ICD-10-CM/PCS on October 1, 2013. 
•	The differences between ICD-9-CM and ICD-10-CM/PCS codes. 
•	The use of the General Equivalence Mappings that have been created to assist in converting policies, edits, and trend data from ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM/PCS. 
•	The resources that are available to assist in planning for the transition from the ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM/PCS. 

Moderator Information
Moderator: Ann Palmer
Title: Health Insurance Specialist
Organization: CMS

I have to get the telephone number.  I will post when I do.


----------



## dgrider (May 14, 2009)

*ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation and General Equivalence Mappings (Crosswalks) National P*

In order to attend this webinar, you must register with CMS.  You can go to www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10 and register.  They only have room for 6,000 attendees and as of 10:00 this morning the number of registrants is 5,100.

Deb Grider


----------

